# Right Easy Answer For A keto diet!



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Hope all is well and your all training and dieting hard! no doubt u are

after hours/days upon searching the web i no the full facts and infomation on a keto diet....

I will be running this for at least a month, i just want to get rid of stubborn fat...... im not going to bore you all with the cardio and weights i am doing as i no what i am doing is correct with weights and cardio.

But as for a keto diet, i just would like a list of the food's that i can make a simple diet plan, so in other words would like alot of input so i can use you diets and make my own?! i do hope this is no problem at all. just would like your diets etc to be able to form my '' perfect'' diet that i could easily stick too!

Thanks alot and look foward to your replys!

Matt:thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Eggs

Peanut butter (natural)

Nuts (cashews, peanuts)

Steak

Turkey

Chicken

Rapeseed oil

EVOO oil

Broccoli

I'm sure I've missed some, but they are the things I eat


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank's mate very much appriciated. its only thing that boggles my mind about the keto, is meals/ meal ideas, as to be honest i will eat anything if it gives results, i have the motto'' all goes in the same hole and out the other''


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Eggs are your best friend, especially omelettes. Sounds wrong but try it - ham, spinach and cheese omelette great protein and good fat and the spinach adds some fibre and gives a nice salty taste to it.

Home made beef burgers are great, lean steak mince, chopped onion and garlic, mustard and egg to bind these with some cheese metled on and a side salad are great.

Dinners are easy meat or fish and green veggies.

I find the heardest thing packed lunches and snacks. Cold cut meats or tinned fish and salad work, I also sometimes cook up some sausages one evening (get butchers all meat otherwise lots of hidden carbs).

Whey Isolate blended with brocolli and evoo or flaxseed or udos oil.

Almond bread - buy ground almond and stick 1 cup with 100g baking soda, 2-3 eggs and a sprinkle of sweetner.

No Carb protein bars - scoop of flavoured protein (chocolate works well) and some ground nut such as almond, put in a mixing bowl and keep slowly adding the tiniest dribble of water while stirring till you have a sticky dough type mixture and form into a bar to refrigerate. Best to use foil sprayed with something like one-cal olive oil spray to prevent sticking.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for that mate, ill add that to my keto sheets around my kitchen to keep me focused and in the '' zone''

anymore, anybody?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

^ some good tips there, may use a few of them myself!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Corned Beef I found out the other day. Tinned so no need to cook


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Corned beef is processed meat. Replace it with lean fresh beef, it has not fat, preservatives and is much better.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you eat beetroot on it?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great thread Matt im also in the same boat as you, going on holiday in 5 weeks to see some friends abroad and want my abs out etc.. Gonna do the keto diet at least 5 days a week hopefully 6 but not prepared to totally ruin my social life....

One thing is that im really funny with eggs and literally can't eat them hard boiled... the omelette sounds nice but how do you make it without milk? Doesn't it just turn in to fried egg or do you add something else to it?

EDIT: Yeah i know you add the spinach and ham but is there anything else..

Cheers


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

bit of butter in pan then crack eggs in a jug whisk up chop up ham, cheese anything really chuck in jug and stir ,then pour in pan, a few mins serve and eat:thumb:yummy


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

How about cottage cheese and quark ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

arnienoonoo said:


> bit of butter in pan then crack eggs in a jug whisk up chop up ham, cheese anything really chuck in jug and stir ,then pour in pan, a few mins serve and eat:thumb:yummy


Nice one mate :thumb:

Also anyone like Hollumi cheese? Its fiiiiine!


----------

